# L144 longfins blue/black eyed.



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Please enjoy some head shots of my breeder male.

I'm using Nikon D90 with Tamron 90 Di macro lens.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg .... fantasic photos!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just Beautifull!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Great fish MR. H

The photos are awesome


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice. Are they in a photo tank or a regular tank?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> Nice. Are they in a photo tank or a regular tank?


Thank you everyone for the kind words, he is in my 40gal tank, but I moved his usual cave that I made in black to the front of the tank so when he moved in the cave I just took the pictures unitl he ran away, I kept repeat the process until I got the shots I wanted. LOL


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Amazing shots!! I envy your camera and your skills!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.



kweenshaker said:


> Amazing shots!! I envy your camera and your skills!


----------

